# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Best Blizz GM I've ever seen :)

## Sn00p

Ok, so I successfully got stuck in the Darkshire chimney near the flight master. I make a ticket because nothing was working, and a friendly GM called Batabarro appears. He casts the spell "Launch" on me, then proceeds to smash me with knockback effects while following me in flight form. Yes, he pushed me to Stormwind this way.

He then got on a Mek Chopper, let me get in, and then drove me through Stormwind! o_o

Spell Launch:Launch - Spell - World of Warcraft
The buff he had:Perm. Illusion DeathKnight - Spell - World of Warcraft

Anyway, I then asked him to follow me to Newman's landing to show him the creepy house for a laugh etc. it was about 11pm so it wasn't too busy there. Anyway, he turned out to be a whackjob Draeni in a pink dress + purple hat when he debuffed. For a piss take, I told him I'd been to Ironforge Airport years ago on my old account and would like to go there again. I can't believe what happened...


I'm going to get "FAKE" flaming but it's not. Believe it if you will. :-)

----------


## Ground Zero

Which private server was this?

----------


## jdismeuc

...Dont you talk to GM's in separate windows now? Also, wouldn't it say "Your ticket is currently being serviced"?

----------


## Sn00p

This was a while back, pre-Christmas like late november I think it was? That wasn't implemented then.
Not a private server, he didn't let me go far though :P He teleported me and my rl there, then away a couple of moments later. Didn't let us see the buggy spots etc. :P

I have also never had my ticket window say my ticket is being serviced. It's always been: Wait time unavailable, Your ticket will be serviced soon, You have been chosen to fill out a GM survey

----------


## Ground Zero

Also, The Mini Map would have "Dun Morogh" in green on Retail since it is a Friendly place to the alliance...

And if it was before Christmas Why just post it now?

----------


## Sn00p

^ Wasn't active on MMOwned then

It's a regular server, not PVP one. They show up as yellow for me.

Also made an oopsy, there's a second pic one moment ^^

I've never posted fake GM pictures, they're not worth my time to be honest. If you have to make fake GM pictures to get a GM to appear to you, then you should have Phail tatooed on your forehead. Another note; I really didn't expect that to happen. I was shocked and bloody happy when it did, laughing my arse off and staying up two hours later than I intended to initially to witness this GM exploiting his powers as much as he could on Blizz's servers, so why bother faking?  :Smile: 

PS I dueled him and couldn't kill him.  :Frown:  He was mean to me. He sat in that chair while I was trying to hit him. He had invincibility on!  :Frown:

----------


## Ground Zero

I know i've already seen it, I find this hard to belive because GM's are not allowed to be visible to players for any reason now, and their defintly not allowed to be invited into the same group.

----------


## Hunterplay

It does not come up with your ticket is being serviced on retail

----------


## Hyldran0

And a GM on retail don't got Full T7 or S5 or what it is xD the Game masters ONLY show when u want you'r items back if u got banned and so on. + thay wont port u anywhere cus being at old IF airport is bannable. i got banned myself once when i was there. and a GM woulden't talk like that and he woulden't even cast spells on you. If a GM would do that thay have thire risk of geting kicked out from bliz and i don't think if u sitting there in blizz u woulden't want to get kicked out from there.

----------


## Sn00p

^ I suspect he was retiring. Also, another weird thing I noticed. I had a clipping bug in the Cathedral of Light the next day, another GM showed (lucky me ^^) and tried to replicate the bug. I dunno how, but she could pass through the walls. They have a noclip mode or something o_O

By the way, the senior management team are allowed to appear to anyone they like. Some GMs wear weird little pieces of clothing like Traguoze did. Don't ask me why. GM's are now allowed to appear to players more often, ask them. They're normally cool about it, Blizzard have been more relaxed on how the Customer Support team operate.

----------


## BlQ

i also know 4 GM's who appeared in front of me and used spells and things ^_^
was kinda funny

----------


## Ground Zero

Uncensor your chars name and link the Armoy then I might belive it was on retail.

----------


## Sn00p

Oh, and they use minor spells like Halloween wand spells like you can see have been used on me.

----------


## Sn00p

I'll post a pic of my armory, I'm not giving you my name. It'll make me a suspect for the Blizz troll on this forum  :Frown:  I didn't level my priest much after that, it's a level 54 female. One mo.

----------


## Hyldran0

what do u mean '' It'll make me a suspect for the Blizz troll on this forum '' ?? omg just send the Armory link :S

----------


## BlQ

http://blubkuh.bl.funpic.de/WoWScrnS...308_233214.jpg

that was my best moment ^_^
we were in the instance with !!6!! man x)
GM ported me there while i was flying from IF to menethil cause my friend asked him x)
I was like wtf when the loading screen popped up xDD

----------


## Sn00p

Blizz troll = A member from Blizzard that scans websites like this one for bugs etc.

----------


## Hyldran0

Dude Send a PM then :S

----------


## Sn00p

What a coinky dink, I'm not lying

----------


## Min0rity

what got me about OP, is the GM is wearing WOTLK armor, hes also level 70
If this was in WOTLK then he would be 80?
If this was in TBC, he wouldnt have WOTLK Armor.

- Doesnt GMs wear those Gamemaster robes? It was blue/black robes i believe with blue hood.

----------


## Sn00p

^ It was pre WOTLK, follow the spell links in the original post it's a spell that makes you look like their beta death knight models.  :Smile:  Also, the crazy pink robes were kinda creepy... dunno why he was wearing those and the paladins starting hammer.. o_o

----------


## Ground Zero

> ^ Wasn't active on MMOwned then
> 
> It's a regular server, not PVP one. They show up as yellow for me.
> 
> Also made an oopsy, there's a second pic one moment ^^
> 
> I've never posted fake GM pictures, they're not worth my time to be honest. If you have to make fake GM pictures to get a GM to appear to you, then you should have Phail tatooed on your forehead. Another note; I really didn't expect that to happen. I was shocked and bloody happy when it did, laughing my arse off and staying up two hours later than I intended to initially to witness this GM exploiting his powers as much as he could on Blizz's servers, so why bother faking? 
> 
> PS I dueled him and couldn't kill him.  He was mean to me. He sat in that chair while I was trying to hit him. He had invincibility on!


You've been a member since Early 2007, so yes you were active on MMOwned then.

----------


## Sn00p

Active is different from being registered. I wasn't actively going on MMOWNED

----------


## Jhonz

> You've been a member since Early 2007, so yes you were active on MMOwned then.


Just because you were a member since early 2007 doesnt mean your active, just means you signed up early 2007...

----------


## visitor

realm:Bronzebeard
char:L*n*r*y
... real ... oh almost forgot: censore the link too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sn00p

^ Pfft let them gaze. I haven't posted anything dodgey on here recently so...

----------


## Viter

GM's does infact do these kind of things happends to me twice  :Smile:

----------


## samitzu

That GM will get fired from work, or you're just faking it.

----------


## [Shon3m]

meh this is a fake...

----------


## Disphotic

Ground Zero, stop being so sceptical :-P This is perfectly possible, I have done this myself.
"GMs are only allowed to show themselfs in special case ONLY" - Yes they might, but that doesnt mean that some GMs dont care about that. I have experienced having fun with GMs MANY times, and yes ive been in partys with them aswell.

they can also change models, clothes, even you say its illegal, some dont care lol. Why would anyone report them for that anyway?

so this is perfectly fine

----------


## BlackWingBotter

lol nice try

----------


## Pterosaur

It may be possible, but really look at all the stuff stacked against you. 

The GM isn't allowed to take you to places you shouldn't normally be.
He isn't wearing the GM robes.
He even wears WoTLK Armor while he is Level 70, suggesting a private server level cap. 
If it is in WoTLK, why isn't he Level 80, and again, why not wearing the GM Robes. 
They aren't allowed to cast spells on you except Root (to stop you exploiting) or freeze.

----------


## Notahax

A GM came to me before... I was talking to one GM and asked him and all the sudden another GM appeared.. I guessed it was two GMs.. The GM just casted spells on me and we went to the fire festival and goofed around. He did not wear any GM clothes just some cool looking clothes that matched. I think this is kind of fake because my GM did not join my party.

Pics: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IW4ONR2N

----------


## ViND_

Did any of you guys even thought that the GM might be retiring or might be suspecting that he will be fired or had some arguments?

----------


## obox

gms can cast funny spells on you too ( a GM once poliphormed me in a frog or used female deviate fish effects even tho i was a male after )

----------


## Thanks><

Alot of what people are saying here is untrue. I once had a GM appear to my character in Blade's Edge Mountains after I got stuck in a crystal in a cave. He used the buff that made a character fly in nagrand on me, gave me a halloween buff and even accepted a duel with me. This was a long time ago however, this was when GM's names appeared in /who etc. But I can provide screenshots if anyone is unsure.

----------


## sparrows

We had a GM like this on our first 25man KT kill. basicly our Guild master has a ticket open about at missgiven item and when the GM /w him Deadly boss mods auto replyed, anyways we down KT and our Guild master told the gm we downed him and the GM replys this calls for a party. so he appeared in KTs chamber and got 1 of them disco balls out and joined our raid group we was dancing for a while and he gave us all a slice of chocolate cake lol  :Big Grin:  then he told us hes got work to attend to and vanished lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## hellshunter

> We had a GM like this on our first 25man KT kill. basicly our Guild master has a ticket open about at missgiven item and when the GM /w him Deadly boss mods auto replyed, anyways we down KT and our Guild master told the gm we downed him and the GM replys this calls for a party. so he appeared in KTs chamber and got 1 of them disco balls out and joined our raid group we was dancing for a while and he gave us all a slice of chocolate cake lol  then he told us hes got work to attend to and vanished lol


Sounds like waltdisney to me :S

----------


## nightshack

Uhh...well that happened to me too.

I made a ticket, and then I asked the gm "Hey, can you appear to me?"
He told me "I can't", then I asked him like twenty times while doing *cry* and he told me "Ok, I have a friend that can come to you"
After 10 minutes a draenei appeared to me with normal leveling gear, and even gave me items (Fireworks, etc) and did a lot of stuff.

Then another day, when a new realm was launched, I said to a GM in a ticket "Come on appear to me, so we celebrate the opening of the server" and he also told me "Ok I have a friend that can appear to you" and the GM also gave me fireworks and valentine stuff...

So it has happened twice to me...I had screenshots but on my old pc....  :Frown: 


One thing to note: When the GMs appeared, I told a friend to come, and my friend couldn't see the GM...also the second time that a GM appeared to me, it was in Stormwind, and NO ONE was able to see it except me.

----------


## confuded

I don't think a GM would ever do that... Plus never heard they appear in character form anyways...

~confuded

----------


## DrunkenCow

I've seen a GM before. we had the weirdest conversation about life and why people play WoW. Apparently you are the only one able to see the GM, although.. people around me just thought i was insane talking to myself. Or maybe I was?

----------


## mystiicc

Haha I once met a Dwarf Warrior GM in santa outfit, gave me some christmas candy and ported me back to stormwind after I got stuck  :Smile:

----------


## hylinus

looks alot like a private server lol

----------


## Glorianglorre

I would like to met a GM.

----------


## vuchigoichigo1

sick do you have a pumkin head?

----------


## costel_gabitu

I dont get it. What is it that the Gm did and is hard to believe?

----------


## Caliga

> It may be possible, but really look at all the stuff stacked against you. 
> 
> The GM isn't allowed to take you to places you shouldn't normally be.
> He isn't wearing the GM robes.
> He even wears WoTLK Armor while he is Level 70, suggesting a private server level cap. 
> If it is in WoTLK, why isn't he Level 80, and again, why not wearing the GM Robes. 
> They aren't allowed to cast spells on you except Root (to stop you exploiting) or freeze.


Because he can.

----------


## Zeroi9

blablabla.


myself I've met a Gm once that let me fly up in the air, he turned me into a snake, frog and like a cat. Under Dalaran. Live server.. >_> 

He was visible all the time.

Stop think that you know something. Retards.

Also :

Sure, this can be private, but dont come here and say that they never casts spells on you. He launched me 30yards up withs ome spell too.


He weared GM robe.

ALSO : 
Yes thats a private server. ALWAYS the GM is another faction than yourself.

kk close threadplx

----------


## Link34543

What's so hard to believe about this guys? There was a thread on here about a year ago which pretty much said "Do you want to see a GM on live? Then just ask them to show up." I did that, and had a GM appear right in front of me, he then proceeded to launch me like 100 feet into the air, slowfall me down, turn me into an ogre, and dance with me. Not sure if they do this anymore, but it was definitely real at about the time the Sunwell showed up. 

Ask a GM on a low pop server to appear before you. Pray. Then have a great 5 minutes.

----------


## Kumkatanoman

> blablabla.
> 
> 
> myself I've met a Gm once that let me fly up in the air, he turned me into a snake, frog and like a cat. Under Dalaran. Live server.. >_> 
> 
> He was visible all the time.
> 
> Stop think that you know something. Retards.
> 
> ...


the underlined part is not true, i'll send you a PM of GM appearing in our raid, and she was a night elf (i'm from the alliance btw)

----------


## wdave

Well thats odd...
But so awesome if its true.

----------


## renanzin

i've heard about gms who put bot repairs at raids

----------


## VictoRo

This can be true, once a GM appeared to us while we were fighting Mimiron (think he was a real life friend of a raider or something)

----------


## Gummibär

Hey Lunsrey from Bronzebeard EU. Now that we know you can uncensor the pictures.

----------


## ulitmamagix

seems like a private server to me. anyways, hope you had fun.

----------


## kingralphus

One thing that seems very odd about this is the GM is in the party with them,ive dealt with a couple GM's in game where they came to us to handle a bug and not once have they ever asked or forcefully joined the party.
Im not 100% sure if a GM joining a party is something they dont do,so him being grouped with them makes me think this is a private server and the GM is just one of their friends.
If it's true it's kinda sad to make something up like this in order to post it here,but like i said i could be wrong.

----------


## [Kronus]

After summoning around 30 ppl to GM island.

----------


## earthFlower

*Sorry for full size, and this was in season 2 or 3 can't remember. Don't bother trying searching for the mage it is deleted, however try to find the others if you want this was on Silvermoon PVE EU. He turned us all into goblins / pirates, and when he left he said I shall leave and went rocket boots for like 10 secounds around the corner and dissapeared. He also turned into a female gnome, he helped us attacking the boss with his fist:P*

----------


## Gotyx

> He had invincibility on!


1.yeah, as if GM's can have that. they dont have such commands.
2.Also, you cant be pushed from darkshore to IF since its on another map. 
3.He wouldnt do "launch" on you to get you unstucked, he would obviosly just teleported you away as they regularly do.
4.Also, GM's dont show themselves to get someone unstucked. 
5.GM's are busy 24/7

Conclusion obvious fake pics

----------


## Igzz

> 1.yeah, as if GM's can have that. they dont have such commands.
> 2.Also, you cant be pushed from darkshore to IF since its on another map. 
> 3.He wouldnt do "launch" on you to get you unstucked, he would obviosly just teleported you away as they regularly do.
> 4.Also, GM's dont show themselves to get someone unstucked. 
> 5.GM's are busy 24/7
> 
> Conclusion obvious fake pics


Yes they do and I've seen it, during BC tho.

----------


## eKqN

Sucks... I have son SS of a REAL GM dancing with me and many more

----------


## TeddyTN

nice cool lol

----------


## sioxen

Looks like your having a blast  :Smile:

----------

